# West Park Hospital, Epsom, March 2011



## ZerO81 (Feb 9, 2013)

*
West Park Hospital, Epsom

I don't know why, but I was thinking about West Park today and as a result decided to re-visit some of my shots from my visits a couple of years ago. 

The trip was planned for many weeks, we had maps, both over and underground and we knew where we had to park, despite the planning it was still a really long way to travel and we did not want to fail at getting in, so very early one wet March morning we set off under the cover of darkness, Sat Nav pointing us to Espom.

Fast forward 3 hours and were were there, dawn was breaking and we were slowly and quietly sneaking into one of the famous covered walk ways...we were in, the weeks of planning had paid off...we were stood in, what some may describe as the hallowed corridors of West Park.

It was at this time that the asbestos people and builders were in ripping the heart out of the site, so we spent the next 7 or 8 hours avoiding people, getting thrown out of one door and sneaking back in through another - it was one of my best explores to date.

We enjoyed the day so much...fast forward 48 hours, we had booked off another day from work and were back exploring more of the site, which had changed a huge amount in just those two days since the last trip.

Photos are not the best, they were taken with my old bridge camera, I wish the place was still around to re-visit with a better camera.

[1] & [2]









[3]





[4] & [5]








[6] & [7]








[8] & [9]








[10] & [11]








[12]





[13]





[14]





[15]





[16]





[17]





West Park..Gone but not forgotten!

Full Gallery - The Asylum Archive - West Park
*​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 9, 2013)

Cheers for posting these. I'm so gutted I missed this, and other old Asylums.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 9, 2013)

Bravo for managing such great photographs on a bridge camera!


----------



## MrDan (Feb 9, 2013)

You don't need to re-visit with a better camera, these have come out great!
Lovely to see what I've missed out on, and ditto to OMJ, ultimately gutted that I can't see this in person.


----------



## mookster (Feb 10, 2013)

Great seeing old photos of this place....I feel for the people just getting into this activity now who missed the golden ages of Asylum exploring which ended with the demolition of West Park. 

I wish I could go back just one more day with my DSLR instead of the point and shoot I was using back in 2009. Although I'd still trade half my time in West Park for another day in Hellingly...


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2013)

Superb pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Feb 10, 2013)

Excellent pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 10, 2013)

*Fantastic!!*


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome mate, wish we could of seen more of this place other than the brains haha


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 10, 2013)

mookster said:


> ....I feel for the people just getting into this activity now who missed the golden ages of Asylum exploring which ended with the demolition of West Park.



This is me, it's gutting 

At least I've still seen a few, but I know I've missed so much too.


----------



## Ratters (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing  I to didn't see this place in it's prime so it's both cool to see these images plus it also makes me insanly jealous!!!!  

Nice one


----------



## mookster (Feb 10, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> This is me, it's gutting
> 
> At least I've still seen a few, but I know I've missed so much too.



I was lucky and caught the tail end of it seeing Hellingly, West Park, Fairmile and a tiny bit of Cane Hill, gutted I missed out on places like Deva, 99% of Cane Hill, St. Ebbas, Graylingwell, Barrow Gurney before it was half demolished etc...


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cheers for the comments guys, although I missed 'open season' with this place (and MC Hammer), still glad to get it seen a couple of times before it was too late.

Asylums were one of the 2 reasons why i got into this hobby, although I have missed out on most of the other Epsom Cluster, I have still been able to see a fair few, although there is always going to be that asylum itch which for the most part is now going to remain un-scratched sadly.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2013)

Photo 3 disturbs me!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2013)

They are beautiful. great to see some old school urbex!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 10, 2013)

Amazing cant get enough of the older shots of this place


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cheers again people, I am still half tempted to pop down to see the Morgue, just to complete the WP journey, but its a hell of a long way.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 16, 2013)

Love that the vacuum cleaners look like they are having a wedding?!


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ellis said:


> Love that the vacuum cleaners look like they are having a wedding?!



It was one of the tourist shots that everyone tried to get when they went, there were also:

1.) Hoovers set up in formation in Admin
2.) Red fire extinguishers set up in the shape of a ?

Sure there were some others too, but cant recall what they were!


----------



## explorer101 (Feb 17, 2013)

mookster said:


> Great seeing old photos of this place....I feel for the people just getting into this activity now who missed the golden ages of Asylum exploring which ended with the demolition of West Park.
> 
> I wish I could go back just one more day with my DSLR instead of the point and shoot I was using back in 2009. Although I'd still trade half my time in West Park for another day in Hellingly...




This is me, we have been lucky to find a few places though.

Great pics, looks a bit creepy


----------



## Pen15 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing these images. Real classics and true archival stuff. You captured the place very well and I just wish I had a time machine haha


----------



## mookster (Feb 17, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> It was one of the tourist shots that everyone tried to get when they went, there were also:
> 
> 1.) Hoovers set up in formation in Admin
> 2.) Red fire extinguishers set up in the shape of a ?
> ...



Yeah the hoovers were originally set up in a room in the admin block, the floor cleaners came from a room at the front of one of the wards on the left of the admin block looking from outside.


----------



## Carlh (Feb 18, 2013)

Only one word can describe those images (I love them btw),

SILENTHILL.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 18, 2013)

wow wish i'd seen this in the flesh  nice one mate


----------



## smilla (Feb 18, 2013)

What absolutely stunning images. They belong in an art gallery. All the more poignant now that it's gone. Many thanks for sharing these. I particularly like no. 12. Really, award-winning.


----------

